# Timing Sprocket - L16 PA10-MX Stanza



## medge (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi!

I'm in the process of restoring an L16 engine - the person who gave it to me took their ported head with them but also has taken the timing sprocket that connects to the cam and the bolt that holds the sprocket on. 

Any suggestions on where I might go about finding a replacement part? Looks like I need to track down a rocker cover too. 

Any advice is welcome

Cheers!
Martin.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Datsun 510 used the L16 engine. Try Ebay.com:









Engines & Engine Parts for Datsun 510 for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Engines & Engine Parts for Datsun 510 when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com


----------



## medge (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks Rogoman - figured that was where my challenge was - trying to find the right thing to search for!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is a shot in the dark, but Nissan P/N 13012-21002 was the cam bolt used on the L20B engine and "may" be the same as the L16. Nissan still sells it for around $7 US. As far as the cam sprocket, you may have to get a full timing set as it may be hard to find just the gear, itself. Cloyes 94134S is the part # for a timing set for a 68-73 Datsun 510 L16 engine.


----------



## medge (Jan 20, 2020)

Cheers for that!


----------

